# In 12 months



## Jmac33 (Oct 17, 2011)

By the time gsp comeback either Josh koscheck or Jon fitch will hold the belt and after a long lay off not sure IF gsp can beat them your thoughts


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jmac33 said:


> By the time gsp comeback either Josh koscheck or Jon fitch will hold the belt and after a long lay off not sure IF gsp can beat them your thoughts


I think I would give you more negative rep if I was allowed to. 

I think you are a troll and should be banned.


----------

